# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Teennagel eraf

## otti86

Hai, ik heb ergens in februari schoenen van iemand geleend die me dus veel te klein waren. Hierna waren m'n teennagels van beide grote tenen blauw. De ene is er nu net afgevallen, en er zit nu een heel raar klein nageltje, dik en bol onder. Is dit normaal? Moet ik geduld hebben en groeit ie nu weer goed? Of moet ik de huisarts ernaar laten kijken en evt. ook dit nagelstompie laten verwijderen??

----------

